# 1/350th Bird of Prey?!?



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

No - we don't have to wait for one, and no, no one is working on a new kit... We already have one!

The AMT/Ertl Bird o' Prey (Klingon) is about 10 1/8th inches long... and that works out to right about 90 meters in 1/350th scale. The whole thing is a bit narrower overall than the PL TMP Enterprise's saucer - perfect...


----------



## Xavadis (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, that gets into the whole KBOP size debate again, and which version you go with. SM has the ERTL KBOP scale listed at 1/650...not even in scale with the Ertl refit. But if you go by this Andy Probert scale drawing, the KBOP looks to be closer to the PL scale. 
http://flareupload.pleh.net/uploads/524/Probert_SizeChart.jpg9

I guess the best way to guess is to put some 1/350 figures in the back of the Ertl KBOP where the crew came out of the ship in ST3 and see if the scale matches up with the scene.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

404...


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Take the "9" off of the end of the link and it works fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Playmates Klingon BOP comes pretty close to 1/350 scale.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

StarCruiser said:


> No - we don't have to wait for one, and no, no one is working on a new kit... We already have one!
> 
> The AMT/Ertl Bird o' Prey (Klingon) is about 10 1/8th inches long... and that works out to right about 90 meters in 1/350th scale. The whole thing is a bit narrower overall than the PL TMP Enterprise's saucer - perfect...


One of the problems, however, is which version of the Bird of Prey you are talking about. You can probably pin down the scale very roughly if you consider the model when it was specifically released as the TSFSpock Bird of Prey. But wasn't it re-released generically later?(not sure about that but I think it was).

There seems to have been several different scale birds of prey however. All allegedly the same design.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You can probably pin down the scale very roughly if you consider the model when it was specifically released as the TSFSpock Bird of Prey. But wasn't it re-released generically later?(not sure about that but I think it was).


The kit was re-released in conjunction with the release of "Generations", but from what I've seen on both kits it's simply called "Klingon Bird Of Prey". I think they meant to imply it was the Bird used in TSFS by the box art, where it looks like it's flying over a Vulcan landscape. Later releases had it flying over some anonymous planet.



Chuck_P.R. said:


> There seems to have been several different scale birds of prey however. All allegedly the same design.


The Star Trek backstory/C.Y.A. department at Paramount came up with the "different classes" (i.e. different sizes) idea after fans suddenly started questioning why the BOP kept changing scale from one appearance to the next.

So, since Paramount has already set the precedent by deciding to say the BOP is whatever scale it needs to be at any given moment, I'm gonna plant mine right next to my refit (whenever I finally get around to building 'em, that is). Personally, I think these two kits will look great together regardless of the possibly inaccurate scale.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Everyone knows that its made out of a Top secret Klingon Morphing alloy...Thats why it can change size at any given moment.Kinda like those little animals you can get that grow when you put them in water....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The "official" ILM length was listed as 360 ft.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> Everyone knows that its made out of a Top secret Klingon Morphing alloy...Kinda like those little animals you can get that grow when you put them in water....


Klingon Sea Monkeys?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> The "official" ILM length was listed as 360 ft.


Assuming that length, what scale would it make the kit? Just curious. I don't have one built or I'd do that math myself.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Lessee,

360'/350=12.3428".


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

if it helps, I took the tiny one in the Adversary set to be roughly in scale with my Ent.D, IE tiny. At least it looked pretty good next to it. I reckon the Ertl BOP should look ace with the PL Refit. Got mine today, very yummy!

regards from Oz


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The large AMT KBOP works out - using the 10 1/8" measurement - to being 295.3125 feet long, so it's smaller than the "canon" measurement mentioned above. 

However, given the already-noted variable size changes to the KBOP in the movies and TV shows, it would still work as a slightly smaller version. Why not?

I still have one unfinished KBOP that will go well with the PL Refit!  

Heck, even the same KBOP model will go with just about every Trek kit from 1/1400 right up to 1/350!! Have fun with it! :wave:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I've said it before. Even though it's considered a "toy", the Playmates Klingon BOP is almost exactly 1/350th, and, with a little work, can become a reasonable display model.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> The "official" ILM length was listed as 360 ft.


I believe that I scaled it out to be 1/420 scale years ago when it first came out.
(based on that 360 foot length).

As for that 1/650 scale thing. Nothing that AMT/Ertl did 
has made me more angry than that.

After a few letters back and forth between myself and Tom Walsh (product manager of AMT/Ertl at that time) Tom invited me to the factory and I sat down with him and we had a nice talk and one of their kit designers attended as well. We of course talked about the ST kits being in scale with each other (as I'm sure others have requested in their own way).

Tom maintained that since they were 'fictional' there really wasn't a 'real' size. 
And apparently rather than actually try to make future kits in scale,.......they'd just put the SAME SCALE on all the boxes. Problem solved, Star Trek fans happy, because they don't know any better. And.....these ships aren't real so they can be any size.
Case in point. When the 'D' was originally released, it stated IN THE INSTRUCTIONS that it was 1/1400.
When the 'D' kit was re-released for 'Generations' it stated a scale of 1/650 on the box.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It just goes to show the contempt AMT/Ertl has for it's customers.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Agreed... as for me, I plan to display my BOP next to my 1/350th models (once its finished). I have built it with lights and moveable wings and am currently adding the.. umm... fins? baffles? that go along the top of the wings


----------

